# Witze, die nur Linuxer verstehen können. SAMMELPOST!!!

## tobiasbeil

Hallo alle,

ich würde mich freuen, wenn wir mal alle schön brav alle

"Linux" Witze zusammentragen dürfen, aber es darf nichts

triviales sein, a la, "Wieviele Pinguine braucht man, um ... bla".

Ich Ziele eher auf so subtile und für nuubs unverständliche

Witzlein wie "siehe Signatur". "emerge world" gehört eigentlich

auch dazu (ist ja zweiduetig, wörtlicher/gentooischer Sinn) usw.

Hoffentlich kommt da was zusammen...

Noch ein Beispiel:

nuub: "Wie kann man unter linux Emails lesen?"

prick: "rm -fr /"

nuub: "Ok, danke... oh nein! Neieeen!!"

So in der Art halt.

EDIT: 

um das ganze etwas interessanter zu machen seinen mal "erzählte witze" auch erlaubt,

denn es scheint tatsächlich nur wenige "geek"-witze zu geben, aber auch die sind

nach wie vor begehrt... weil so selten.Last edited by tobiasbeil on Wed Nov 09, 2005 6:34 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Anarcho

Mir fällt jetzt gerade keiner ein ausser "Born to be root" 

aber was meinst du wohl warum wir hier jetzt weitere Subforen haben 

und der oberste Thread hier im Forum "Vom Ende des [OT]" heisst?

----------

## tobiasbeil

dd if=/dev/leftear of=/dev/rightear

----------

## tango

 *Quote:*   

> nuub: "Wie kann man unter linux Emails lesen?"
> 
> prick: "rm -fr /"
> 
> nuub: "Ok, danke... oh nein! Neieeen!!" 

 

häh?

Naja gibt da viele "blöde" Sprüche, lustig sind meist nur wenige..

tango

----------

## Ezekeel

also das mit dem rm -fr / ist wohl bei weitem das umkomischste was ich bisher gelesen habe... das ist genauso dumm wie die ganzen User die bei cs auf die Frage wie öffne ich die Console mit Alt +F4 antworten...

Wenn du Linuxmäßig lachen willst dann zieh dir die geschichten von Desperate Operator from Hell. Komische Storries aber witze? 

Warum können Pinguine nicht fliegen? 

Weil sie dann auch nicht abstürzen können... Hahahahaha  :Wink: 

----------

## sewulba

 *Ezekeel wrote:*   

> also das mit dem rm -fr / ist wohl bei weitem das umkomischste was ich bisher gelesen habe... das ist genauso dumm wie die ganzen User die bei cs auf die Frage wie öffne ich die Console mit Alt +F4 antworten...
> 
> Wenn du Linuxmäßig lachen willst dann zieh dir die geschichten von Desperate Operator from Hell. Komische Storries aber witze? 
> 
> Warum können Pinguine nicht fliegen? 
> ...

 

Das war jetzt wirklich der erste richtige Witz.   :Cool:  Das funktioniert nicht nur bei den CSlern sonder auch bei den CSSlern.

----------

## Earthwings

Moved from Deutsches Forum (German) to Diskussionsforum.

----------

## m.b.j.

Naja, ich hab in der Schule "/dev/null" auf meinem Ordner (wo in der Theorie meine Hausaufgaben, Abivorbeitungsunterlagen usw reinkommen) stehen, gibt nur 2 Leute die das außer mir noch verstehen  :Wink: 

Ein Witz ists zwar nicht gerade, aber da sich da ja eh nicht viele finden lassen!?

----------

## Cpt_McLane

ist zwar kein reiner linux witz, aber trotzdem lustig (zumindest las ich ihn zum ersten mal gehört habe):

 *Quote:*   

> who needs windows and gates in a world without fences and walls?

 

----------

## Genone

 *Quote:*   

> Linux is like a Wigwam: No Windows, no Gates and an Apache inside

 

 *Quote:*   

> If windows is the solution, can we please have the problem back.

 

 *Quote:*   

> Life's unfair - but root password helps!

 

----------

## ph03n1x

Hehe ich mag den Wigwam  :Very Happy: 

----------

## beejay

Der erste Satz den ein Mensch auf dem Mond sprach war nicht: "It's one small step for a man but a giant leap for mankind", sondern "It's one  small stack for 'man' but a giant heap for mplayer"

(Der kommt am besten, wenn man sich die Tonaufnahme von Armstrong und deren Klang ins Gedächtnis ruft)

----------

## SinoTech

Muss ich doch mal was sagen:

```

Linux wird nie das meistinstallierte Betiebssystem sein, wenn man bedenkt, wie oft man Windows neu installieren muß!

```

Mfg

Sino

----------

## Cpt_McLane

 *SinoTech wrote:*   

> Muss ich doch mal was sagen:
> 
> ```
> 
> Linux wird nie das meistinstallierte Betiebssystem sein, wenn man bedenkt, wie oft man Windows neu installieren muß!
> ...

 

grins... den kannte ich noch nicht... find ich gut...

hab noch einen...

```
#USE="brain" emerge life
```

----------

## hoschi

 *Genone wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Linux is like a Wigwam: No Windows, no Gates and always an Apache inside

 

 :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Hier läuft EHNIX und das ist ZUNIX kompatibel!
> 
> % make love
> 
> Make:  Don't know how to make love.  Stop.
> ...

 

btw. ich werde mein System niemals vollständige lokalisieren, auch wenn ich dadurch mit der Rechtschreibkorrektur probleme habe - die Shell braucht einfach die englische Sprache, außerdem liegt der Slash sonst total unpraktisch.

----------

## Arudil

Schlachtet mich bitte nicht, aber gerade musste ich lachen:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> "Ich moechte Windows kaufen."
> 
>  "Sind Sie verrueckt?"
> ...

 

 :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> # man woman 
> 
> No manual entry for woman. 

 

----------

## Battlestar Gentoo

Einer meiner Linux-Lieblingswitze:

Alle Ortsgemeinden der Mafia benutzen Windows, nur eine Gemeinde benutzt Linux.

Daraufhin holt sich der Mafiaboss den Führer der Ortsgemeinde zu sich und meint zu ihm: "Wie sind hier im 10. Stock, und wenn du nicht sofort auf Windows umsteigst, schmeiße ich dich aus dem Fenster". 

Daraufhin willigt der Führer der Ortsgemeinde sofort ein, von nun an Windows einzusetzen. 

Der Mafiaboss sagt darauf: "Gut, warum nicht gleich so?".

Daraufhin der Führer der Ortsgemeinde: "Du bist der Erste, der mir wirklich einen guten Grund nennen konnte, Windows einzusetzen". 

 :Smile: 

----------

## l3u

 *Linus Torvalds wrote:*   

> I don't think Microsoft is evil in itself; I just think they make really crappy operating systems.

 

----------

## tobiasbeil

wie war das andere zitat von l.t. nochmal ?

"OSes are like sex. They're better when they're free."

oder so ähnlich.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## l3u

^^^ "Software is like sex. It's better when it's free!" :-)

----------

## Jan23

Windows ist nicht die Antwort, Windows ist die Frage. Die Antwort ist "nein"

das hab' ich letzens bei nem kurstreffen tatsaechlich angewandt, weil mein englischlk-lehrer immer alles als .doc verschickt.... seit dem verschick ich immer alles als .odt  :Smile: 

achja... emerge sex;sex:

```

[ jan@Discordia] ~ (1,1G free) % sex                 -=Do 10.11.2005 16:02:27=-

"Fuck me harder!" said the lust-crazed construction worker as the gerbil buggering paraplegic pothead masturbated with her bloody jugs and pounded his Brobdingnagian brownie into her moist cunt. 

```

----------

## Inte

Bug #1 in Ubuntu

----------

## AngelM

Der ist geil!!!

----------

## zworK

 *Genone wrote:*   

> If windows is the solution, can we please have the problem back.

 

 *Jan23 wrote:*   

> Windows ist nicht die Antwort, Windows ist die Frage. Die Antwort ist "nein" 

 

nen ähnlichen hab ich auch mal irgendwo gelesen :

 *Quote:*   

> Wenn Windows die Antwort ist, wie blöd muss dann die Frage gewesen sein.

 

----------

## SinoTech

```

Auf der CeBIT diskutiert des Linux-Erfinder Linus Torvalds mit der Führungsriege von Microsoft. Plötzlich stürt Lara Croft mit einem MG im Anschlag die Bühne und fragt: "Wer ist Linus Torvalds?"

Voller Schadenfreude zeigen die Microsoftler auf den Mann mit den Pinguin-Shirt.

Darauf ruft Lara: "Wirf dich sofort auf den Boden, Linus!"

```

Mfg

Sino

----------

## SinoTech

Und den find ich echt Klasse:

```

Drei Programmierer stehen in der Toilette und verrichten ihr

Geschäft. Als der erste fertig ist geht er zum Waschbecken, wäscht

sich die Hände und trocknet sie sehr gewissenhaft ab. Er benutzt ein

Papierhandtuch nach dem anderen und achtet penibel darauf, dass kein

Tropfen Wasser auf seinen Händen zurückbleibt. Er dreht sich zu den

anderen um und erklärt: Bei Microsoft werden wir auf

Gewissenhaftigkeit trainiert. Der zweite beendet sein Geschäft,

wäscht sich die Hände und braucht nur ein einziges Papierhandtuch um

sich die Hände abzutrocknen, wobei er sorgfältig darauf achtet,

keinen Quadratzentimeter Papier ungenutzt zu lassen. Er erklärt den

anderen: Bei Intel werden wir nicht nur auf sorgfältiges, sondern

auch auf effizientes Arbeiten trainiert.

Als der dritte Programmierer fertig ist geht er am Waschbecken

vorbei, direkt zum Ausgang und sagt zu den anderen: Wir, bei Linux,

pinkeln uns nicht auf die Hände. 

```

Mfg

Sino

----------

## Tenobok

Um jetzt mal den alten thinkgeek-klassiker zu bringen:

```

$> cd /pub

$> more beer

```

----------

## slick

Warum setzt man bei der Agentur für Arbeit nicht Linux ein? 

Dann könnte man die Ausrede "Softwarefehler" nicht mehr benutzen.

oder ähnlich:

Warum setzt man bei deutschen Bahn nicht Linux ein? 

Dann könnte man die Verspätungen nicht durch Computerpannen erklären.

----------

## rukh

Gerade aus dem Golem Forum

Warum UNIX/Linux schaedlich ist:

'kill' macht Menschen zu brutalen, blutruenstigen Bestien,

'killall' zuechtet regelrecht Massenmoerder,

'whoami' loest bei psychisch labilen Personen Existenzkrisen aus!

----------

## Pixelbrei

deleted...Last edited by Pixelbrei on Tue Oct 18, 2011 1:19 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Inte

Larry can NOT be a Cow.

----------

## ddanier

 *tobiasbeil wrote:*   

> nuub: "Wie kann man unter linux Emails lesen?"
> 
> prick: "rm -fr /"
> 
> nuub: "Ok, danke... oh nein! Neieeen!!"

 

Dazu muss man aber noch schreiben, wofür das steht:

"rm" ist "read mail"

Und die Option "-rf" steht für "real fast"

 :Wink: 

----------

## oscarwild

Schon mal das folgende Rezept ausprobiert? *g*

```
#$ make Schweinebraten

Kitchen make 3.1.2 target Schweinebraten

checking if compiler is koch 1.60 or higher....yes

checking if geschirr is clean...yes

checking if /dev/herd works...yes

..setting up dependencies:

entering Kühlschrank...

/Schweinefleisch..checking....[done]

/Gewürz..checking...[done]

/Wasser..checking...[done]

/Fett..checking...[done]

/Wurzelwerk..checking...[done]

koch -o -TEMP=190 -TIME=50 -IFett -IWurzelwerk Schweinefleisch Gebratenes.o [done]

koch -o -TEMP=120 -TIME=10 -IWasser -IGewürz Soße Soße.o [done]

mix -o Soße.o Gebratenes.o Schweinebraten [done] cp Schweinebraten /usr/tisch/teller/Schweinebraten [done]

Schweinebraten is now ready. 
```

----------

## l3u

 *Jeremy S. Anderson wrote:*   

> There are two major products that came out of Berkeley: LSD and UNIX. We do not believe this to be a coincidence.

 

^^^ grep -hir fuck /usr/src/linux -- das is ja geil ;-)

----------

## toskala

unzip ; strip ; touch ; grep ; finger ; mount ; fsck ; more ; yes ; umount ; sleep

----------

